# Speakercraft Aim Three Monitor



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*SpeakerCraft Aim Three Monitor*

Has anyone ever listened to the Aim Three bookershelf speakers?
They do look interesting, and are from a good company - and you
can aim the tweeter. They do have a list price of $645, and going
cheaper on the street.
http://www.speakercraft.com/product...=flypage_sc.tpl&product_id=106&category_id=57
http://www.speakercraft.com/products/architectural-speakers/box-speakers/aim-monitor


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have yet to listen to them personally, but have read some good things about them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have yet to listen to them personally, but have read some good things about them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I won a pair brand new in the box, from Ebay - for $79. They were shipped out
today - I should have them by Thursday or Friday. I believe they will sound good.


----------

